# SS 27.05.17 - Glazunov #7 "Pastoral"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Glazunov (1865 - 1936)*

Symphony No. 7 in F major, Op. 77 "Pastoral" 

1. Allegro moderato
2. Andante
3. Scherzo: Allegro giocoso
4. Finale: Allegro maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is posted for your listening enjoyment. We're heading back to Russia this weekend with Glazunov's 7th. I hope everyone will find a recording and give this work a listen. I've only heard this one once or twice so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.

I'll be listening to:









Neeme Jarvi/Bamberger Symphony


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​My choice is no 7 in this box.

Glazunov

Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this one, with that soaring string playing of Svetlanov's legendary orchestra (I cannot think of a better take of the Andante movement than in this recording).


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to the Otaka/BBC Wales recording.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 94685


Bought this one about 25 years ago.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

a timely reminder that I have not listened to this composer for a while.....Serebrier and the RSNO.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

This is a wonderful, underrated symphony.

I'll be listening to this one.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Never heard this before...
BBC National Orch of Wales / Tadaaki Otaka on BIS via streaming


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to the Otaka/BBC Wales recording.


Tadaaki here also


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 94685
> 
> 
> Bought this one about 25 years ago.


a reminder that I also have this recording so both this and Serebrier.....


----------



## rpc732 (May 9, 2017)

I'll try out Alexander Anissimov conducting the Moscow Symphony on Naxos.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​My choice is no 7 in this box.
> 
> Glazunov
> 
> Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev


This version for me from the excellent box set


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I will be listening to this one


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> This version for me from the excellent box set


It's playing now and indeed it's stunning.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Rach Man said:


> This is a wonderful, underrated symphony.
> 
> I'll be listening to this one.
> 
> View attachment 94689


I'm listening to this one on YouTube.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Rach Man said:


> This is a wonderful, underrated symphony.
> 
> I'll be listening to this one.
> 
> View attachment 94689


I have never heard this work before but Serebrier impressed me in his Stokowski recordings so I'll go with this recording via Streaming.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have never heard this work before but Serebrier impressed me in his Stokowski recordings so I'll go with this recording via Streaming.


This piece really surprised me and made a strong first impression. I'll definitely have to listen to the piece another couple of times at least. I am definitely pleased with my choice of Serebrier who, with his Orchestra, really makes the piece sing.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

AClockworkOrange said:


> This piece really surprised me and made a strong first impression. I'll definitely have to listen to the piece another couple of times at least. I am definitely pleased with my choice of Serebrier who, with his Orchestra, really makes the piece sing.


I'm glad that you liked it. I totally agree with your assessment of Serebrier. The few pieces that I have with him, I like. I have the Glazunov complete symphonies and concertos. This is a really nice set. I like the symphonies but I am also a fan of Rachel Barton-Pine and she plays the violin concerto in this set. I was going to direct you to Amazon, if you wanted to buy it. But they have ridiculously high prices on the box set. So, if you are interested in the box set, there is one on eBay, like new, that is $20.00 plus $4.00 shipping.

Anyway, I'm glad that you got a chance to hear this. Kudos once again to realdealblues for his continuing with the Saturday symphony tradition and picking great pieces for all of us to explore..


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Rach Man said:


> Kudos once again to realdealblues for his continuing with the Saturday symphony tradition and picking great pieces for all of us to explore..


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

My first introduction to Glazunov was Neemi Jarvi (on the Orfeo label). My second set was Svetlanov (more overtly Russian but not always the best engineering). I was a bit surprised to find the Serebrier had its own voice and was at least as appealing as the alternatives.


----------

